# [H] Tzeentch Daemons [W] Various



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Good Evening,

I'm looking to get rid of my Tzeentchian Daemons since I'll be going with another theme for my (daemon) WHFB army and they don't deserve the fate to rot on my shelf.

What I have:

- 2 Boxes of Pink Horrors, both are completely new, one is still shrink-wrapped, the other has the plastic removed but is otherwise mint as well.

- 1 Chaos Sorcerer of Tzeentch, this guy here (click me), whom I was going to use as my Herald of Tzeentch. He's assembled and primed black.

-Also, I got plenty of bits for various races / armies from the WHFB / 40k ranges, just let me know what you're after, Combi-Weapons or whatever.


Looking for:

- A Norse team for Bloodbowl, plus a single WHFB Yhetee.

- Bloodletters of Khorne, preferably still in their box (like the Horrors are).

- Dark Eldar Khymera (the new ones, not the old metal doggies), preferably unbuilt as well.


----------

